# ? why run with the BEST !!!!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

field - HT - S&R - Agility _ ETC - 2 make them better - you MUST get better !!!!!!!!!! this is the only place YOU learn !!!!!!! ask ?'s - the pup just does not do this - end of day - the pup could give a sh-t about a ribbon - a pat on the head - well done !!!!!!! works 4 my V's & me !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I took a look at the VCA Vizsla points list last week.
Maybe I can figure out how to post it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This link should work.

https://excel.office.live.com/x/Exc...J9A&title=VCA+Vizsla+Points+List+Q1+2015.xlsx


----------

